# Grass of Kazakhstan



## 0ismyname (Jul 21, 2018)

What types of grass grow in Kazakhstan, and which ones are the most flammable? I've looked online and all the sources I've checked are very vague. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jul 21, 2018)

This might point you in the right direction.

http://www.unikaz.asia/en/content/nature-kazakhstan

You might find more answers concerning your research. If not google essays on Kazakhstan, on landscape. And so forth.

Google a list of endemic (jargon that means native to that country and only grows there) or native plants of Kazakhstan as research gathered from an essay. Then type inflammable.


----------

